# Is she taking the high road or the P???



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Timeshia Brown: Texas classified newspaper ad 'act of revenge' from scorned wife | Metro News


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Should have put the pics as well....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

WhiteRaven said:


> Should have put the pics as well....


Pay extra for pics in classifieds!


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

I once saw an article about a BW uploading a website for showcasing the WH's antics. If you want vengeance, go the extra mile.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Last year my buddy posted the "home movie" he and his ex skank ***** made of her doing interesting things with a litre bottle of pepsi cola, he put it on a porn site and posted links to her whole contact list on email and on her FB pages.

I just have so many wrong images in my head when I see a bottle of pepsi these days 

I like her style though, it definately opens up the whole realm of exposure.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I read that California has outlawed uploading revenge images of partners.

I wonder if more states are going to follow the same route.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I think I read that California has outlawed uploading revenge images of partners.
> 
> I wonder if more states are going to follow the same route.


Thus abolishing freedom of speech. Nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Texts have not been outlawed.


----------

